# Bringing home an older pup. Advice?



## GreenMama (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all!

I'm new to the forum, about to buy the 3rd GSD female I've had in my lifetime, the first as the primary owner. In fact this is the longest stretch of time in my life that I haven't had a GSD girl in the house. 

Background: We got my first shepherd an American Bred, Sheba, when I was 4 years old. Sheba was a wonderful family dog, but ONLY with our immediate family. My parents made the mistake of buying from an unreputable breeder and the dog wasn't socialized properly before we got her. Sheba loved our family, and we loved her right back. We sacrificed a lot for her during her 16 years of life. 

When she passed I was in my late teens and we looked for a great breeder and ended up going with one of Fleischerheims. The litter sire was Heiko vom Fleischerheim II and the dam was Taja vom Fleischerheim. We brought Holly home at 12 weeks old and she was a wonderful companion for her 9 years of life. She was incredibly smart, docile, and everything we wanted. I wish she was still with us. Holly unfortunately passed away this summer. 

Fast forward to now. My husband and I have contacted Bill Fleischer and are taking an 8 month old female. She is related to my Holly, and looks very much like her. She also coincidentally shares the same birthday as my older son, April 26.

Here is her picture:

Front 

Side view 

Its been 10 years since I trained a puppy, and when I did it was a 12 week old. I look forward to ANY advice you'd like to give, especially as it relates to the differences between starting off with an older pup.

The reasons we went with the older pup as opposed to a younger one are both pricing and more so because we have 2 young boys, ages 2 1/2 and 1. 

We know Bill has taken care of the pup and she's been socialized a lot. We trust him. I'm both excited and nervous. I already love this girl, and just want to make it work!

If you need more info let me know and thanks for any and all help!


----------



## GreenMama (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh and in case you wanted to know my new pup's lineage:

Father: V1 Vico vom Farbenspiel SchH3, Kkl 1a (World Sieger VA1 Zamp vom Thermodos SchH3 son)

Mother: V Moira vom Wolkenstein SchH3, KKl 1a
(World Sieger VA1 Ursus von Batu SchH3 daughter)

You can see her 11th pup from the top here:
http://fleischerheim.com/GermanShepherdOlderPuppyFemales.htm


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know much about lineage. My girls are bred and born at the Fidelco Guide Dog facility, but I have picked up things about pups the last few years.
First off, congrats!!!! Your girl is gorgeous!!!!
Second, stop worrying!
For the first few days, treat like a young pup. See how she handles your house, learn her bathroom habits, Treat, Treat , Treat!!! for anything good you want her to continue, and just get to know her. If you trust your breeder, then it should be good. He knows your situation.
After the first few days, start bringing her with you places to see how she reacts. She is still very young and should be at a nice age to change things you don't like. If she hasn't been spayed, be prepared for a rather "flakey" and independent pre heat.
There are so many places that allow our fur kids now that you shouldn't have any problems socializing!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Just remember to enjoy it... Have fun! Congratulations..


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Sorry I'm unfamiliar with your puppies blood lines but I like her - she's a beauty.

I sure agree with BJDimock. Start right from scratch as if she were a little pup. This will be a "feeling out" period at first. Lots of praise for all the good things that she does. Lots of attention. Check her out as she finds her place in your home and family. She's at the age (shot wise) where you can safely take her to places for socialization. That will be very important. PetSmart. Do you work? Will your boss let you bring her to visit your job? Have family come to your house to visit. Enroll she and yourself in to a basic obedience class - nothing like the interaction with the other dogs and people.
Most importantly, enjoy the journey. There is just nothing like having a couple of puppies around - have fun with it.
Good luck and send along some more photos.


----------



## GreenMama (Dec 20, 2008)

We're actually getting the sister to the one we thought we were getting because she's got stronger ears. We're 99% sure her name is going to be Abbey. Picking her up on Monday!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just remember that this has been a kennel dog - and not used to being in a house...so the crate is your best friend! And that you will need to be patient as she has no idea of what is happening to her..sort of a culture shock - but I have found that dogs who were kenneled usually are easier to house break, and are very very appreciative of being in a home environment.

Friend of mine has a Fleisherheim pup - F litter last spring...has a nice temperament, but much more angulation than most German highlines...

Lee


----------



## GreenMama (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm, I don't think she's in a Kennel. We're told she's been in a large 8 ft by 20 ft room with separate sleeping area with her sister. 

I'm sure she's going to be in major culture shock to begin with since we've got the little boys and we live in a completely different climate! Pup will get to see her first snow tomorrow!


----------



## GreenMama (Dec 20, 2008)

No pup today, its too cold in NY for American Airlines to accept her! We'll just have to be patient.


----------



## GreenMama (Dec 20, 2008)

Just updating to say Abbey is home. She's beautiful, docile, and sweet. Some normal pup problems including not going up/down stairs that we have to work on, and she's really not house trained which is a pain, but she'll get there. We SO love her. Pics as soon as I can.


----------

